# Шум в левом ухе в течение 2х лет



## sergunok (21 Ноя 2007)

Здравствуйте!
Скажите, к какому специалисту мне следует обратиться с 2-х годичной проблемой шума в левом ухе? (Ниже описание).
Каковы шансы продиагностировать связь шума с позвоночником?

Сейчас мне 27 лет. В апреле 2005 года, однажды проснувшись утром, понял, что у меня шумит в левом ухе (или левой части головы). Никогда ранее подобные явления не беспокоили. Болезнями уха не никогда не страдал. В то время в течение нескольких месяцев мало спал, много работал за компьютером и сильно нервничал. За полгода до этого начал плотно заниматься в спортзале штангой и гантелями (хотя комплекция «худощавая»).

С тех пор безуспешно пытаюсь разобраться с непрекращающимся шумом. По характеру шум напоминает шум водопада, находящегося вдалеке. Характер шума иногда (но редко) меняется.
Складывается впечатление, что это происходит иногда либо то ли при переводе взгляда с одного предмета на другой, то ли при открытии глаз после их закрытия, то ли когда, находясь в раздумьях, переключаешься с одной мысли на другую. В этот момент шум как бы  становится чуть тише на одну секунду, а потом восстанавливается снова либо чуть меняет свой характер.
Шум непульсирующий и только в одном ухе.
Иногда ощущется чувство заложенности (оно скорее в обоих ушах).


Ниже приведу факты из анамнеза и лечения.

Летом 2003 (за 2 года до появления шума) падал с лошади на спину. Получил сильный удар левой верхней части поясницы. Сильнейшая боль продолжалась несколько недель. В то время я был за границей. Исследоваться возможности не было. Сделали рентген и вроде как на нем ничего (вообще ничего) не обнаружили. Место ушиба чувствуется до сих пор при поднятии тяжестей. При выполнении массажа чувствуется сильная болезненность этой области. В целом спина довольно быстро устает от сидения, чувствуется тяжесть.

Летом 2005 года сделано МРТ головного мозга с целью исключения невриномы слухового нерва. Невринома не обнаружена зато обнаружены:
- киста левой гайморовой пазухи: 2.5x4.5 мм
- синдром Арнольда-Киари (малой степени 3-4 мм.)

Примерно с 2005 года раз в 2-3 месяца наступает следующее состояние:
Перед глазами что-то черное.. Через пару часов «мошки» проходят и начинает болеть голова (в затылке сздади, больше слева). От головной боли помогает Кеторол. Боль разово усиливается при чихании или если резко нагнуться.

В 2005 году исследовался в клинике ЛОР-болезней: сделана аудиограмма, поставлен диагноз хронической нейросенсорной тугоухости. Слух практически не ухудшился. Прокапан кавинтон, какая-то кислота, витамины. На шум никак не повлияло.
Насчет кисты гайморовой пазухи все лоры говорят, что дело не в ней, но охотно предлагают разнообразные операции на нос: удаление кисты, исправление перегородки, еще что-то.

С 2006 немного падает острота зрения. Появляется хроническая усталость, ухудшается работоспособность. Все время тяжесть или даже боль в спине и пояснице.

В 2007 года невролог в поликлинике назначает: нейромидин, трентал, детралекс, массаж шейно-воротниковой зоны. Голова стала более «ясная». С шумом все тоже самое.

В 2007 сделано повторное МРТ головного мозга: киста левой гайморовой пазухи на месте, синдром Арнольда-Киари уже не обнаружен.

В 2007 сделано МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника: нестабильность и небольшие протрузии C4-C5-C6, остеохандроз.

Недавно на консультации остеопата в частной клинике мне было сказано, что у меня проблемы с позвоночником, имеются скалиозы и другие искривления, а также что шум 100% от нестабильности позвонков и протрузий. Предложили лечение, но лечиться не стал, поскольку эта частная клиника доверия не вызвала.

Честно говоря,  предпринимать пустые попытки лечения надоело, при лечении по полису мне назначается какой-то набор лекарств для отмашки либо пересылают к другому специалисту, в случае платного медицинского центра говорятся слова «Вам необходимо заняться вашими ЛОР делами, или позвоночником или еще чем-нибудь (нужное слово подставить)» Я готов платить, но не за «поправление» здоровья, а за комплексную обоснованную помощь по данной проблеме с шумом. 

Буду признателен за советы!

Сергей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2007)

> сделана аудиограмма, поставлен диагноз хронической нейросенсорной тугоухости.


А чем вас не удовлетворяет этот диагноз, и не пора ли сделать контроль. И контроль нам показать.


----------



## Кронмед (22 Ноя 2007)

> нестабильность и небольшие протрузии C4-C5-C6, остеохандроз.


Частая причина тугоухости. Лечится только руками.


----------



## abelar (22 Ноя 2007)

sergunok написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> Сейчас мне 27 лет.  синдром Арнольда-Киари уже не обнаружен.
> 
> 
> Сергей.



Ну, что, уже не все так плохо...

Добавлено через 1 минуту 
Осталось только, завести свой бизнес, нарожать детей, да дом построить...:p


----------



## Ell (22 Ноя 2007)

sergunok написал(а):


> В апреле 2005 года, *однажды проснувшись утром*, понял, что у меня шумит в левом ухе (или левой части головы). Никогда ранее подобные явления не беспокоили.
> Ниже приведу факты из анамнеза и лечения.
> 
> Летом 2003......



Хм...Скажите, пожалуйста...Вы женаты нынче? Что с работой и т.д?
Меня беспокоит Ваша фраза - я её выделила - учитывая проблемы более раннего периода...


----------



## sergunok (22 Ноя 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А чем вас не удовлетворяет этот диагноз, и не пора ли сделать контроль. И контроль нам показать.



Контроль делал после 1.5 годичного перерыва. Аудиограмма без изменений. Отсканирую ее - выложу.

Диагноз не удовлетворяет неопределенностью причин, вызывающих шум.

Добавлено через 5 минут 


Кронмед написал(а):


> Частая причина тугоухости. Лечится только руками.



Что именно имеете в виду? Нестабильность, протрузии или остеохандроз?
Где найти хорошие руки?


Кстати точная формулировка в заключении по МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника звучит так:
"Гидратация межпозвоночных дисков снижена. В телах позвонков определяются признаки спондилеза. По заднему контуру межпозвоночных дисков C5-C6 и C6-C7 определяются центральные протрузии до 2мм, с широким основанием."

Добавлено через 11 минут 


Ell написал(а):


> Хм...Скажите, пожалуйста...Вы женаты нынче? Что с работой и т.д?
> Меня беспокоит Ваша фраза - я её выделила - учитывая проблемы более раннего периода...



Фраза означает, что я четко помню день, когда утром в ухе зашумело.
В этот период было довольно много напряженной срочной умственной работы и неприятности на личном фронте. 

Нынче не женат, но все хорошо. Пожалуй,  только работа отнимает много умственных сил и нервов.


----------



## sergunok (22 Ноя 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А чем вас не удовлетворяет этот диагноз, и не пора ли сделать контроль. И контроль нам показать.



Вот последняя аудиограмма.
По сравнению с той, которая была на 1.5 года раньше - изменений нет.


----------



## WB70 (30 Ноя 2007)

К слову сказать у тёщи появился какой то шум в ухе.По совету обратились в сосудистое отделение на УЗИ сонных артерий.С одной стороны оказалась сильно деформированной.Что и создаёт шум.(заключение специалиста).Проверте это.


----------



## sergunok (18 Дек 2007)

Специалисты известной клиники обнаружили блок левой стороны шеи (и левой же стороны поясницы)..
С усердием (за что доктору большое спасибо!) расслабляют его.
Однако улучшения с шумом в левом ухе не чувствуется... уже 7 сеансов прошло.

Сделал УЗДГ сосудов шеи.
Извитость обоих позвоночных артерий (причем левой больше)
Суженая левая позвонойная артерия - 2,1 мм
против 4,0 - правой.

Что посоветуете делать дальше?




WB70 написал(а):


> К слову сказать у тёщи появился какой то шум в ухе.По совету обратились в сосудистое отделение на УЗИ сонных артерий.С одной стороны оказалась сильно деформированной.Что и создаёт шум.(заключение специалиста).Проверте это.


----------



## WB70 (21 Дек 2007)

При УЗДГ какое состояние сонных артерий?(ОСА,ВСА,НСА).Какая проходимость артерий(нет ли бляшек?),нет ли извитости ВСА.


----------



## abelar (21 Дек 2007)

Чтобы исключить "стил-синдром" рекомендую сделать рентгеноконтратную ангиографию сосудов вертебробазиллярной системы. В ГУ НИИ неврологии РАМН - крупные специалисты в этом деле (как и в лечении). Хотя, внимательный доктор сразу заподозрит неладное, при сравнении результатов измерения АД на правой и левой руке. А так же (но это - "высший пилотаж!!!") при внимательной сравнительной аускультации *акушерским стетоскопом * подключичной , сонной артерии на сравниваемой и ипсилатеральной стороне.aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Дек 2007)

sergunok написал(а):


> Вот последняя аудиограмма.
> По сравнению с той, которая была на 1.5 года раньше - изменений нет.



Хроническая нейросенсорная тугоухость.
Вот тут посмотрите: ваш рисунок №2
http://www.vertigo.ru/doctors/audiologic-inspection.asp?pr=1


----------



## sergunok (22 Дек 2007)

К кому конкретно посоветуете обращаться в НИИ неврологии?
Я там был и попалось отношение "ну что ты пришел со своим шумом".



abelar написал(а):


> Чтобы исключить "стил-синдром" рекомендую сделать рентгеноконтратную ангиографию сосудов вертебробазиллярной системы. В ГУ НИИ неврологии РАМН - крупные специалисты в этом деле (как и в лечении). Хотя, внимательный доктор сразу заподозрит неладное, при сравнении результатов измерения АД на правой и левой руке. А так же (но это - "высший пилотаж!!!") при внимательной сравнительной аускультации *акушерским стетоскопом * подключичной , сонной артерии на сравниваемой и ипсилатеральной стороне.aiwan



Добавлено через 1 минуту 
Спасибо!
Но как бы разобраться  в причинах?

На ототоксичное отравление не похоже (не пил я никогда препаратов в больших дозах)



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хроническая нейросенсорная тугоухость.
> Вот тут посмотрите: ваш рисунок №2
> http://www.vertigo.ru/doctors/audiologic-inspection.asp?pr=1



Добавлено через 2 минуты 
Кстати, насколько опасна такая ангиография? Невролог в поликлинике не советывал ее делать.



abelar написал(а):


> Чтобы исключить "стил-синдром" рекомендую сделать рентгеноконтратную ангиографию сосудов вертебробазиллярной системы. В ГУ НИИ неврологии РАМН - крупные специалисты в этом деле (как и в лечении). Хотя, внимательный доктор сразу заподозрит неладное, при сравнении результатов измерения АД на правой и левой руке. А так же (но это - "высший пилотаж!!!") при внимательной сравнительной аускультации *акушерским стетоскопом * подключичной , сонной артерии на сравниваемой и ипсилатеральной стороне.aiwan



Добавлено через 5 минут 
С сонными все отлично!

Обнаружили еще "позднее" вхождение артерий в позвонок C5.
Ранее обнаруживали нестабильность в разных исследованиях C3..C6

Но с мозговым кровеобращением, говорят, все хорошо.





WB70 написал(а):


> При УЗДГ какое состояние сонных артерий?(ОСА,ВСА,НСА).Какая проходимость артерий(нет ли бляшек?),нет ли извитости ВСА.


----------



## abelar (22 Дек 2007)

Уточните все-таки "Шум в ухе" или "тугоухость" (типа заложенность, снижение слуха и т.п) ? Есть ли хоть намеки на вестибулярные расстройства (головокружение, нистагм и проч.aiwan ?)

Добавлено через 5 минут 
А синдром " обкрадывания" и "работает", когда с "сонными" все отлично"!

Добавлено через 10 минут 
Если совсем боитесь ангиографии (а ведь за ЭТИМ и только за ЭТИМ Вы должны были сходить в НИИ РАМН, а не жаловаться на шум!), то послушайтесь КРОНМЕДА. Хотя он имел ввиду тугоухость (которой у Вас нет), лечится это, действительно "только руками". Но очень,очень осторожно!aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2007)

Как же нет снижения слуха. явный провал на 4000, до 30 ДБ. После 40 ДБ (на два уха) ИМХО, слуховой аппарат советуют.


----------



## sergunok (23 Дек 2007)

abelar написал(а):


> Уточните все-таки "Шум в ухе" или "тугоухость" (типа заложенность, снижение слуха и т.п) ? Есть ли хоть намеки на вестибулярные расстройства (головокружение, нистагм и проч.aiwan ?)
> Добавлено через 5 минут
> А синдром " обкрадывания" и "работает", когда с "сонными" все отлично"!
> Добавлено через 10 минут
> Если совсем боитесь ангиографии (а ведь за ЭТИМ и только за ЭТИМ Вы должны были сходить в НИИ РАМН, а не жаловаться на шум!), то послушайтесь КРОНМЕДА. Хотя он имел ввиду тугоухость (которой у Вас нет), лечится это, действительно "только руками". Но очень,очень осторожно!aiwan


Ощущаю шум в левом или чуть за левым ухом. Небольшое (субъективно) снижение слуха есть. Иногда приходится переспрашивать.
Динамики к ухудшению слуха за года не наблюдалось (субьективно и по аудиограммам). Шум есть всегда, но в некоторые моменты ощущается меньше: утром, если выспишься, в другие больше: вечером, если много работал, когда входишь в квартиру (сначала думал, что причина в том, что в квартире тихо, но в подъезде тоже мало фоновых звуков, там шума не ощущаю)

По поводу вестибулярных расстройств, есть какое-то такое общее ощущение, такая совсем-совсем незначительная степень одновременного подташнивания и головокружения (может не совсем головокружения, нечто похожее на то, когда резко утром встаешь с кровати). Все это особенно чувствуется когда усаживаешься за компьютер.. В этот момент как-то даже немного закладывает оба уха.
Повышенная усталость и падение зрение (последние пол года - год).
Нистагм (это подергивание века?) - бывает, но редко, раз в 3-4 мес.,
точно так же как мошки перед глазами с последующей головной болью в затылке.

Ангиографии не боюсь, но невролог почему-то стал пугать..
УЗДГ МАГ делала возможно врач не невролог, насколько я понимаю, она измерила диаметры, посмотрела состояние МАГ, скорость кровотока измерена для позвоночных артерий (кажется 150 и 100 для правой и левой соответственно).
Невролог кстати сказал, что позвоночные артерии тут вообще не причем, что по аудиограмме тухоухость смешанного типа, есть нарушение проводимости и еще чего-то.
Посоветовал больше не искать причин, а попробовать гомеопатию от неврита слуховго нерва (?) и вспомнить не принимал ли я ототоксичных лекарств.. Честно говоря, я не помню, чтобы увлекался антибиотиками или еще чем-то в больших дозах.

Так что сейчас совсем непонятно, как дальше быть.

Добавлено через 2 минуты 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как же нет снижения слуха. явный провал на 4000, до 30 ДБ. После 40 ДБ (на два уха) ИМХО, слуховой аппарат советуют.


Согласен, субъективно немного чувствуется.


----------



## abelar (27 Дек 2007)

sergunok написал(а):


> Невролог кстати сказал, ...есть нарушение проводимости и еще чего-то.
> Посоветовал больше не искать причин, а попробовать гомеопатию от неврита слуховго нерва
> .



Естественно! ведь лечение "чего-то" однозначно лечится "пробыванием гомеопатии" 
Кстати, все-таки, в конце-концов, сделайте любезность и прямо напишите: Вы жалуетесь на шум в ушах или на тугоухость?

Добавлено через 50 минут 
Здесь про гомеопатию хорошо сказано 
http://www.fraudcatalog.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=2


----------



## sergunok (29 Дек 2007)

abelar написал(а):


> Кстати, все-таки, в конце-концов, сделайте любезность и прямо напишите: Вы жалуетесь на шум в ушах или на тугоухость?


Страдаю от шума.


----------



## Кронмед (29 Дек 2007)

> Ощущаю шум в левом или чуть за левым ухом. Небольшое (субъективно) снижение слуха есть. Иногда приходится переспрашивать.


Тугоухость, в основе этиопатогенеза которой - нарушение васкуляризации слухового нерва. Субокципитальный блок тому виной. Лечим руками *и только!*


----------



## sergunok (30 Дек 2007)

Посетил очередного ЛОРа. 
Посмотрела мою аудиограмму, заглянула в нос и сказала, что
тугоухость смешанного типа (провела тест с костной проводимостью, он четко показал, что звук уходит вправо) и что слева у меня отек..
Проволочками с ватками помассировала что-то глубоко, назначила назанекс,что-то противоаллергическое, пневмомассаж, продувание.
Сказала, что перепонка слева втянута. При глотании с зажатым носом закладывает исключительно левое ухо.


Нос дышит по-лучше, хотя и до этого было неплохо. Улучшений с шумом увы нет.
А стоит ли копать по ЛОР-части с такой аудиограммой как у меня
и тестом костной проводимости?


----------



## abelar (2 Янв 2008)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Тугоухость, в основе этиопатогенеза которой - нарушение васкуляризации слухового нерва. Субокципитальный блок тому виной. Лечим руками *и только!*



Вот он, совет специалиста: короткий и точный, "как выстрел"!!!good


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2008)

Как всё просто. Наверное надо сказать, что возможен и другой вариант, когда Блока нет, а тугоухость есть?
Такой вариант рассматривается? Или сразу лечить руками (долго и дорого)!


----------



## sergunok (2 Янв 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как всё просто. Наверное надо сказать, что возможен и другой вариант, когда Блока нет, а тугоухость есть?
> Такой вариант рассматривается? Или сразу лечить руками (долго и дорого)!


Подобные блоки диагностируются?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2008)

Конечно, об этом вам и пишут специалисты.


----------



## abelar (3 Янв 2008)

У "кронмеда"  - не забалуешь!!!:p


----------



## sergunok (9 Янв 2008)

Сегодня измерил давление у терапевта. Левая рука - 120, правая 130.



abelar написал(а):


> Чтобы исключить "стил-синдром" рекомендую сделать рентгеноконтратную ангиографию сосудов вертебробазиллярной системы. В ГУ НИИ неврологии РАМН - крупные специалисты в этом деле (как и в лечении). Хотя, внимательный доктор сразу заподозрит неладное, при сравнении результатов измерения АД на правой и левой руке. А так же (но это - "высший пилотаж!!!") при внимательной сравнительной аускультации *акушерским стетоскопом * подключичной , сонной артерии на сравниваемой и ипсилатеральной стороне.aiwan


----------



## abelar (9 Янв 2008)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Тугоухость, в основе этиопатогенеза которой - нарушение васкуляризации слухового нерва. Субокципитальный блок тому виной. *и только!*


...И саггитальный рг-грамма копчика...(помните, Вы с лошади падали?...)
И уже можно будет что-либо посоветовать aiwan


----------



## sergunok (10 Янв 2008)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Тугоухость, в основе этиопатогенеза которой - нарушение васкуляризации слухового нерва. Субокципитальный блок тому виной. Лечим руками *и только!*



Спасибо.
Не могли бы пояснить пояснить что есть субокципитальный блок и где его возможное местоположение в данном случае? Шея?

Добавлено через 1 минуту 


abelar написал(а):


> ...И саггитальный рг-грамма копчика...(помните, Вы с лошади падали?...)
> И уже можно будет что-либо посоветовать aiwan



Ушиб был существенно выше копчика.
"Верхняя" часть поясницы.


----------



## sergunok (5 Июл 2010)

Так-с. Прошло еще 2.5 года и к шуму в ухе добавилось постоянное онемение мезинца и немного безымянного пальца левой руки... Эээх! Как и где все это лечить-то?


----------



## kobi (5 Июл 2010)

sergunok написал(а):


> постоянное онемение мезинца и немного безымянного пальца левой руки


Электромиографию сделайте для началаaiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2010)

sergunok написал(а):


> Так-с. Прошло еще 2.5 года и к шуму в ухе добавилось постоянное онемение мезинца и немного безымянного пальца левой руки... Эээх! Как и где все это лечить-то?



Две разных болезни, нейросенсорная тугоухость - учитывая аудиограмму, и неврологические провления остеохондроза позвоночника.
Вам, если узко,  к отоневрологу и к вертебрологу, а так к ЛОР и к мануальному терапевту.


----------



## sergunok (6 Июл 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Две разных болезни, нейросенсорная тугоухость - учитывая аудиограмму, и неврологические провления остеохондроза позвоночника.
> Вам, если узко,  к отоневрологу и к вертебрологу, а так к ЛОР и к мануальному терапевту.



М.б., я не знаю..
Но высказывалось мнение:


Кронмед написал(а):


> Тугоухость, в основе этиопатогенеза которой - нарушение васкуляризации слухового нерва. Субокципитальный блок тому виной. Лечим руками *и только!*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2010)

Но вы делали аудиограмму и там признаки поражения нерва. Сделайте контроль  и если картина не изменилась, то эта часть нерва погибла и если когда-то много лет назад проблема и была в шейном отделе, то уже так же давно стала отдельной болезнью уха.

Мануальный терапевт при осмотре если и определит ФБ, то устранит его, там и посмотрим. Хочу чтобы прошло, но поймать проблему в начале развития - редкость


----------



## humanoit (16 Июн 2014)

sergunok, как ваши успехи в избавлении от шума в ушах?

Сам столкнулся с похожими симптомами.


----------

